# We should have named him Jaws!



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello All. Henry is now 13 weeks, doing beautifully in the crate, finally, and we are working hard on potty training! We are having biting issues now! Henry wants to mouth and chew everything as I know is the norm for young pups, however, he is biting our feet, hands etc and those needle teeth hurt! Telling him no seems to promote more bites and growls!
Does anyone have any tips to offer regarding this?
Thanks"


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Debiepi said:


> We are having biting issues now! Henry wants to mouth and chew everything as I know is the norm for young pups, however, he is biting our feet, hands etc and those needle teeth hurt! Telling him no seems to promote more bites and growls!
> Does anyone have any tips to offer regarding this?
> Thanks"


I find that with this breed a short timeout works well. If he won't stop biting when you say ow, put him in his crate or another room for a few minutes of alone time and see if he works it out that being with you means teeth off.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Eveningpiper. "No" doesn't work with SNY puppy, because they don't speak human. They have NO idea what it means!  instead, use a high-pitched "ouch!!!" When they nip. Let them know it HURTS!!!! (Even if they are nipping clothing! ) this is enough for many puppies, but others are more persistent. 

If a big "Ouch!" isn't enough, then do the time out. But you have to be absolutely consistent. EVERY time the puppy bites, it needs a (short) time out. (No more than about 30 seconds) then take them back out. You may find that for a short while, this just gets them more excited and causes the biting to ramp up. Just be consistent, and pop them back in the pen. (be cheery about it... Don't scold them or act mad) If you are consistent, they WILL stop it.

...Actually, most puppies stop it eventually, whether you do anything about it or not.... But this gives you a way to protect yourself in the mean time!


----------



## RainCatglimmer (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh my ,is he cute !!! 
Mine is 6 month old now . So I just went thru this . 
A combination of Time out in the crate with a firm no , giving him an alternative to chew on toys( he is teething) and a lot patience 😊


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Henry is darling!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

be glad he's biting. This is the time to train bite inhibition Teaching Bite Inhibition | Dog Star Daily


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

What a cutie! You've already received the best advice about the nipping, good luck!


----------



## Jacksyn (Feb 13, 2016)

Awww he is so cute. Have no answers for the biting, though. Mine is 9 months old, we always said, "no bite" and turned our back to him. Works a little.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jacksyn said:


> Awww he is so cute. Have no answers for the biting, though. Mine is 9 months old, we always said, "no bite" and turned our back to him. Works a little.


Turning your back can work for some puppies. "No bite" really doesn't, because, again, puppies don't speak human. They have no idea what that means. By the time they've learned what it means (and teaching a negative, is MUCH harder than teaching a positive) they probably would have stopped nipping anyway. 

Whenever you are teaching a new behavior, you teach the behavior THEN you put a cue on it, whether it is a verbal cue or a hand cue for exactly this reason.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I love his little face!


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone! We think he is adorable too! Of course! This is our first experience with a small dog, But holy cow, Henry is a small dog with a HUGE dog personality! It's been 10 years since we have had a puppy, so this all seems so foreign to us! He is so smart! I have been a beagle mom for 14 years and as much as my beagles were loyal and loving, they were certainly nowhere near as smart as Henry!
Again, thanks so much for the kind words. He is a brindle, which I am told is not common??


----------



## Momof2pumpkins (Nov 14, 2015)

Henry is adorable! I had to laugh at your post, because just an hour ago, I said to my husband, "we should have named her Jaws!" Zuzu is pretty good with the biting, but every now and then gets in a biting mood (like tonight). Giving a high pitched yelp, combined with a few seconds of ignoring her, seems to help. She is 11 weeks old and we've had her for a week. She is, by far, the smartest puppy I have ever had (she's our first Havanese)


----------



## mom2pets (Nov 6, 2015)

I've seen the "time out" described as the human yelping loudly and turning your back or walking away from the pup for 10 to 20 seconds. I see putting the pup in the crate for this "time out" as punishment, and the crate should always be associated with a positive experience. 

Desi seems to be catching on to this. Now if only we could get the potty training completely figured out!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mom2pets said:


> I've seen the "time out" described as the human yelping loudly and turning your back or walking away from the pup for 10 to 20 seconds. I see putting the pup in the crate for this "time out" as punishment, and the crate should always be associated with a positive experience.
> 
> Desi seems to be catching on to this. Now if only we could get the potty training completely figured out!


Well, if turning and walking away is enough, you are all set. It IS enough for some puppies. Others are pretty relentless, and will just follow along, launching themselves at the back of your legs. For those, you need something that will PHYSICALLY keep them away from you far a few seconds.

You are right, that in a technical sense, putting the puppy in an ex-pen or crate could be viewed "positive punishment" (doing something TO the puppy that reduces unwanted behavior) It could also be viewed as negative punishment (withholding something the puppy wants... access to your skin. ) But that is also true of yelping loudly and turning away for a few seconds.

When we are training animals, even the most positive trainer will sometimes need to use "punishment" in the scientific sense of the word every now and then. HOWEVER, the forms of punishment we use should be the very mildest we can use and still change the animal's behavior, and we should always try to use redirection and teaching replacement behaviors as a first choice when ever possible.

It's all in how it's done. If you yell at the puppy, grab them up and slam them in the crate or pen, that would be quite aversive. If, instead, you quietly and gently pick the puppy up and gently place them in the pen or crate for only a few moments, there is nothing scary or uncomfortable done to the puppy, either physically or emotionally. The only thing you are doing is withholding access to your skin as a chew toy.

It's really not much different than keeping a puppy confined until they can be trusted to potty in the appropriate places. The quicker they learn, the quicker they get their "get out of jail" card.  Believe me, puppies do NOT start looking at their crate as a "bad" or "scary" place if they are placed in there for a few moments and it is done gently and in a non-threatening manner. I used "time outs" quite frequently for my kids when they were young. They were sent to their rooms, not so much as a punishment, as for a "cooling of and settling down" period. When they could be calm, they were welcome to re-join us. I feel the same way about puppies who are over the top. (and that's what most puppy biting comes from... they just get WAY too excited!)

I do not believe in forcing a dog in any way during higher level training, and I do a lot of it. But I do insist on appropriate "house manners", and that includes not biting people (even in play) not pottying where they aren't supposed to, and not barking once I tell them I've got it. (I have no problem with them alarm barking to tell me someone is in the driveway or at the door) Most of these things of these things are a matter of consistent teaching plus management. In the case of the "sharky puppy", however, who won't take "OUCH!!!" as a clue to back off, I strongly believe that a VERY mild correction is in order.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

When Raffy was going through that phase, the only thing that really worked for us was short time outs in his ex-pen (10-20 seconds), following a high pitched yelp or ouch. Turning our backs on him seemed to get him more excited, and would cause him to leap and pull at our hair if we were sitting. There were times that we'd put him in time out, let him back out for 5 seconds, he'd nip at us, and back in he'd go. When he was being particularly sharky and overexcited, he sometimes would take 3 short time outs like this, nearly back to back before he'd settle down and come out of his pen behaving more politely. He doesn't see his ex-pen as a terrible place at all. It's where his toys, food, and water is kept as well as one of his indoor potty areas. At 7 months old, when he needs a time out (and he still does on occasion), it only takes one of these short timeouts to get him to come out and act like a gentleman.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

We had some go-arounds with Cassie of the same kind during the so-called witching hour -- the period in the evening when babies and puppies can drive everyone crazy. We would sit down after dinner to watch the news and she would nip at pants legs and be bratty in general. Turning backs on her increased it also. I know that she wanted some play time, but I didn't want to encourage the behavior and getting up and down to put her in her time out place wasn 't much fun for me either.

I stumbled on a fairly strange way to control very effectively. Our trainer had mentioned in passing once pulling out her iphone and playing angry birds while waiting out a dog over some behavior. So one night I pulled out my ipad during the nip-bark behavior and did a game of candy crush..just the right length of time and mild attention that she "got it" that I wasn't going to respond. She settled down, the sports part of the news came on and then she got some quality play time. We only had to repeat this one or two times after that and she adapted to the routine..quiet time to chew toys immediately after dinner then some outside play time. She back slides once in awhile but as soon as I grab the ipad, she stops. Weird way to handle it, but it worked for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Askavi said:


> When Raffy was going through that phase, the only thing that really worked for us was short time outs in his ex-pen (10-20 seconds), following a high pitched yelp or ouch. Turning our backs on him seemed to get him more excited, and would cause him to leap and pull at our hair if we were sitting. There were times that we'd put him in time out, let him back out for 5 seconds, he'd nip at us, and back in he'd go. When he was being particularly sharky and overexcited, he sometimes would take 3 short time outs like this, nearly back to back before he'd settle down and come out of his pen behaving more politely.


Yes! This consistency is KEY to it working.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> We had some go-arounds with Cassie of the same kind during the so-called witching hour -- the period in the evening when babies and puppies can drive everyone crazy. We would sit down after dinner to watch the news and she would nip at pants legs and be bratty in general. Turning backs on her increased it also. I know that she wanted some play time, but I didn't want to encourage the behavior and getting up and down to put her in her time out place wasn 't much fun for me either.
> 
> I stumbled on a fairly strange way to control very effectively. Our trainer had mentioned in passing once pulling out her iphone and playing angry birds while waiting out a dog over some behavior. So one night I pulled out my ipad during the nip-bark behavior and did a game of candy crush..just the right length of time and mild attention that she "got it" that I wasn't going to respond. She settled down, the sports part of the news came on and then she got some quality play time. We only had to repeat this one or two times after that and she adapted to the routine..quiet time to chew toys immediately after dinner then some outside play time. She back slides once in awhile but as soon as I grab the ipad, she stops. Weird way to handle it, but it worked for me.


No it's not! It's just a way to get YOURSELF to COMPLETELY ignore the puppy! Great! (as long as it's not so bad that the puppy continues to puncture you while you're playing Angry Birds!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

You are totally right about it being a way for me to learn to ignore her! My trainer asked how I felt when she was nipping and tugging, and the answer was heightened agitation on my side wanting her to stop!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I used to squeal really loud and high pitched.
Then sometimes a 30-second time out/ignore.

Your Henry is so cute in his sweater!


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks again to all for the sound advice and for the nice comments on my baby's good looks! He definitely has a witching hour and does not respond to a turned back. He will follow us, jaws open ready to pounce! I tried the shreaking ouch and that seems to work a bit. I will be trying the time out next. 
I am loving my experience with this breed. As I have said earlier, I have been a hound person all my life. I was ready to downsize dogs as I near retirement and Henry has been the perfect fit! I have just forgotten about all this puppy stuff! It's been 10 years since I have had a young pup. 
This forum is awesome! Everyone is so very helpful and I have gained some great insight!


----------



## michelleho (Oct 7, 2015)

We recently went through the same phase-Meeko is now 17 weeks and it is getting better. we used bitter apple spray and that was our lifesaver. We also used pet corrector which is a compressed gas spray-it was the only way to get his attention when he was in one of those crazy running, biting, growling phases. It does get better just be consistent and patient !!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

michelleho said:


> We recently went through the same phase-Meeko is now 17 weeks and it is getting better. we used bitter apple spray and that was our lifesaver. We also used pet corrector which is a compressed gas spray-it was the only way to get his attention when he was in one of those crazy running, biting, growling phases. It does get better just be consistent and patient !!!!


Please don't use the compressed air... That really IS a pretty strong aversive. Time outs ar effective and much more gentle. 

Has Meeko lost his incisors? Panda, Moses and Mynas all have!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I wonder if you can use that "witching hour" for other training or other play.
You know, something that really tires him out.
They do love routine and learning something new. Thanks for another picture!


----------



## michelleho (Oct 7, 2015)

I understand about the pet corrector but we only used it for a short time as nothing else was working- we did combine it with time outs and giving a chew toy. The biting has gotten much better-almost non existent. They are very smart dogs!!!! From what I can tell Meeko has not lost his teeth yet !


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Such a cutie nipping? What you need to do is to show him that human beings have sensitive skin. Here is a useful article i found online. https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/dog-...or-issues/mouthing-nipping-and-biting-puppies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> I wonder if you can use that "witching hour" for other training or other play.
> You know, something that really tires him out.
> They do love routine and learning something new. Thanks for another picture!


Sometimes that can work... Other times the "witching hour" is caused by over-tired puppies who don't want to give in to sleep. In that case, stimulating them more could make things worse.

Kodi was TERRIBLE at that time of day, which in out hose coincided with getting dinner on the table. We finally resorted to crating him and covering his crate. He'd scream and carry on for a few minutes, then conk out like someone had hit him on the head. What he REALLY needed was a nap!!!  When he work up again, we'd have our normal, sweet puppy back.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

YOU'RE NOT ALONE!!
I'm having the same problem with Kylie!! In fact we've named him velociraptor(sp?) from Jurassic Park!!

I've tried the loud "ouch" and putting him for a timeout in his X pen but then he just starts barking…
I also tried leaving the room but to him it's party time and wants to chew on anything he can even for 10. seconds. Between the biting & barking I'm ready to pull my hair out!!:frusty:


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Hehe! You can call him Velcroraptor!


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

That name fits too! I just told a friend that his mouth is like Velcro! He picks up everything he sees!! Ugh! Life with a puppy!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

So cute...Tucker plays what we call Ballistic Puppy about once a day. He runs around me while I am sitting on the floor growling like crazy and then lightly gnawing. He used to bite a little hard. Time outs worked when he did it. Now he just rolls on his back and gnaws lightly while playing and me rubbing his belly. If he get too rough with the baby teeth it's back in the crate for time out and then he is fine to play again. They learn quick when they do something wrong.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

You just told my story! LOL. Same experience with Sophie. What I did was, as already suggested, the big "OUCH" which sometimes worked sometimes not. If she came back after one big "OUCH" and got me again I would say "OUCH" even louder then get up and walk away from her and ignored her for a short time. I don't know how much if any that helped in the long run but at 1 yr now she did grow out of it and even though we still play with her biting me (bad mommy I know but I love it) she is always very gentle.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dee Dee said:


> You just told my story! LOL. Same experience with Sophie. What I did was, as already suggested, the big "OUCH" which sometimes worked sometimes not. If she came back after one big "OUCH" and got me again I would say "OUCH" even louder then get up and walk away from her and ignored her for a short time. I don't know how much if any that helped in the long run but at 1 yr now she did grow out of it and even though we still play with her biting me (bad mommy I know but I love it) she is always very gentle.


nothing wrong with playing and trying to induce mouthing . You want to do this from time to time to remind her to be gentle. Bite inhibition needs to be reinforced . As soon as you feel too much teeth, you remind them.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Askavi said:


> Hehe! You can call him Velcroraptor!


 I love it!!ound:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

M&J said:


> So cute...Tucker plays what we call Ballistic Puppy about once a day. He runs around me while I am sitting on the floor growling like crazy and then lightly gnawing. He used to bite a little hard. Time outs worked when he did it. Now he just rolls on his back and gnaws lightly while playing and me rubbing his belly. If he get too rough with the baby teeth it's back in the crate for time out and then he is fine to play again. They learn quick when they do something wrong.


"Ballistic Puppy" is what's known in the Havanese world as "Run Like Hell". You'll see people here using the acronym RLH around here; that's what it means. It's one of the most charming characteristics of the breed (yet most confusing...I don't think I've seen a single explanation for it). Visitors get a real kick out of it when Mario does it. When it's not referred to as RLH in our house, we'll say he's got the "zoomies".

David is absolutely right in that allowing the occasional gentle mouthing isn't bad and can actually be good. Mario doesn't usually play with teeth, but when he does, it is always gentle. He also knows he is only allowed to mouth those who have initiated it and ABSOLUTELY no one outside of the family and close friends. The moment we get too much pressure, we pull back and he knows play time is over. Because of this encouraged gentle play, he has never once used teeth on someone outside of family and friends, no matter how exuberant they were in play.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

All I can say is my little girl is ten months old and seems to have grown up so quickly, that although I remember being very frustrated with some puppy things, mostly in the housebreaking area, I miss my funny fuzzball, though I love the quirky little diva she's become. Enjoy all of it. It does go by super fast.

Lola at three months, six months, and nine and a half months:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola was an adorable chocolate fluffball and now a beautiful girl!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

He's so cute, can't think of anything to say right now. But anyway, the most important lesson this puppy needs to learn is that the human skin is sensitive and gets hurt. Any time it bites you need to yelp to show that you actually feel pain. Take a short break before continuing to play again. You can also provide new toys that the puppy can play with and give it time for interaction with other puppies and dogs. This last way will allow him learn that it is not good to nip from the other puppies.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

KarMar said:


> "Ballistic Puppy" is what's known in the Havanese world as "Run Like Hell". You'll see people here using the acronym RLH around here; that's what it means. It's one of the most charming characteristics of the breed (yet most confusing...I don't think I've seen a single explanation for it). Visitors get a real kick out of it when Mario does it. When it's not referred to as RLH in our house, we'll say he's got the "zoomies".
> 
> David is absolutely right in that allowing the occasional gentle mouthing isn't bad and can actually be good. Mario doesn't usually play with teeth, but when he does, it is always gentle. He also knows he is only allowed to mouth those who have initiated it and ABSOLUTELY no one outside of the family and close friends. The moment we get too much pressure, we pull back and he knows play time is over. Because of this encouraged gentle play, he has never once used teeth on someone outside of family and friends, no matter how exuberant they were in play.


I have read about this. It really is so crazy how they get. Zoomies is good. Jackie and I are amazed at how fast these little fur balls are.:grin2:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

boomana said:


> All I can say is my little girl is ten months old and seems to have grown up so quickly, that although I remember being very frustrated with some puppy things, mostly in the housebreaking area, I miss my funny fuzzball, though I love the quirky little diva she's become. Enjoy all of it. It does go by super fast.
> 
> Lola at three months, six months, and nine and a half months:


Lola is beautiful. I love her full coat. She has beautiful coloring.


----------

